
Unprecedented Arctic megafires are releasing an amount of CO2 - sahin-boydas
https://www.newscientist.com/article/2208610-unprecedented-arctic-megafires-are-releasing-a-huge-amount-of-co2/
======
NikkiA
I guess "The billions of tons of peat under the permafrost catching fire" was
one of the end-game scenarios from climate change that none of us predicted.

C'est la ~~vie~~ mort.

~~~
Fjolsvith
That would make a great apocalypse movie.

------
jobigoud
Original title is "a huge amount", current title "an amount" doesn't convey
any information.

